

EMemcached: an Erlang implementation of Memcached - epall
http://dustin.github.com/2009/10/11/ememcached.html

======
rarrrrrr
Leveraging memcached's ubiquity of client libraries as a means to provide
other backend services is a cute hack.

~~~
patio11
Seconded. I looked at a lot of the NonSQL alternatives recently when writing
my A/B testing framework and ended up settling on MemcacheDB simply because
since Rails can already talk to memcached you get persistent, name/value
storage for free (from the client's perspective).

------
ingenthr
Very cool, and very readable stuff!

